# что я делаю не так или как победить UTF?

## Xm

поставил женту 2004.2 со стейдж1, в USE присутствуют флаги utf,nls,unicode,utf-8

потом делаю так (в соответствии с http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/unicode-guide.html):

localedef --no-archive -c -i ru_RU -f UTF-8 ru_RU

в /etc/env.d/02locale прописал LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

затем поправил /etc/init.d/keymaps и /etc/init.d/consolefont (в доке http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/unicode-guide.html есть патчик, но он почему то поставился с ошибкой , пришлось руками подправлять)

потом правлю rc.conf:

KEYMAP="-u ru-yawerty"

SET_WINDOWSKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="LatArCyrHeb-16"

UTF8="yes"

затем перегружаюсь на всякий пожарный и вот что получаю:

сообщения команд получаю судя по всему на русском но вместо русских букв "козяблы", при вводе в консоле те же козяблики, если запустить unicode_start то вывод осуществляется нормально русский вижу но ввод по прежнему козябликами  :Sad: 

вообщем требуется совет профессионалов

----------

## Xm

удалось победить ввод по русски  :Smile:  - подправил unicode_start :

строчку dumpkeys | loadkeys --unicode заменил на dumpkeys -c koi8-r | loadkeys --unicode

но все равно приходится вручную стартовать unicode_start  :Sad: 

разве не должен он запускаться сам при старте?

----------

## Apexman

добавь его в .bash_profile  :Smile: 

----------

## Xm

почему в .bash_profile а не в /etc/conf.d/local.start?

----------

## Apexman

Потому, как надо делать unicode_start для кажого vt. Я сначала так и написал - в local.start (делается только для первого терминала), потом поправил   :Embarassed:  А если используешь эмуляторы терминала в иксах, то вариант с .bash_profile не прокатит   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apexman

После недавнего emerge -u system в unicode_start отпала необходимость  :Smile:  3й bash стоит давно.

----------

## lefsha

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> После недавнего emerge -u system в unicode_start отпала необходимость  3й bash стоит давно.

 

Ее некогда и не было, если правильно локализовывать...

Есть же нормальное описание локализации на этом сайте.

Чего все время свои измышления проверять?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Apexman wrote:*   После недавнего emerge -u system в unicode_start отпала необходимость  3й bash стоит давно. 
> 
> Ее некогда и не было, если правильно локализовывать...
> 
> Есть же нормальное описание локализации на этом сайте.
> ...

 

а можно точнее где есть нормальная локализация с UTF-8?

----------

## Balancer

Сделал всё по указанным ссылкам. Всё работает и в консоли и в GUI. Вот только проблема в терминалке в GUI. Если обычного юзера меняю на root'а по "su" - всё ок. Если по "su -" - то выдаётся "putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument". При нажатии на любую клавишу в терминалке начинает бежать поток символов, и весь GUI не реагирует больше на кнопки до перезапуска. Куда копать? :-/

----------

## viy

Что за GUI, что за терминал?

UTF-8 для всей системы, или для 1 пользователя прописан?

Что говорит "locale" для твоего пользователя и для root'а (если зайти через login-prompt)?

----------

## Balancer

XFree86, KDE 3.3 - всё последнее по emerge sync / emerge -u world

В UTF-8 вся система

locale всюду говорит ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## Balancer

Всё, разобрался. Виноват был unicode_start. Без него раньше (даже после всех обновлений) UTF-8 поддержка не запускалась. Теперь - и без него всё ок. Так что снёс, и пашет.

Но что поразительно - во время связанного с ним описанного выше глюка клавиатуру срывало напрочь, даже переключения консолей и Ctrl-Alt-Backspace не работали. убивать X приходилось по ssh через сеть :-/

----------

